# Hollyoaks - fill me in please!!



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

OK ive missed some bits of episodes - i saw Ash tellina Anita shes adopted and saw her reading her birth certificate, but who did it say her parents were??

Fill me in??!!!!

S
xx


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi Scooby,

Sorry can't remember what it said on Birth Certificate, but just wanted to add that Ash is one nasty piece of work


----------

